# It's Official, Everything Is Now Racist! #201



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Doubling Down on the Insanity...now everything is racist! Speak the truth (seriously, a known fact) and it's racist. All them words you learned, now sexist! We can't make this stuff up friends. We promise by the end of this show you'll want to scream. Oh, and we also tell you where you are now encouraged to do that.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-07-27T22_01_29-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Even unicorns, or have they also been canceled?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Ran Into a Male Karen, Tonight!*

So, I get off work, tonight and go straight to a convenience store/gas station. As I'm walking in to pay, a guy who was cleaning his windshield yells, "Hey!" at me. I spin around and say it back to him.
"Put on your mask! State law!!"
Sheesh-o-Pete, I think. Karen. Whatever. If it makes Karen happy, fine.

"Thanks, buddy; I forgot," I say as I head back toward the car to get the mask. As I am going to the car, the guy starts spewing the government-provided "information" at me. Now, I'm feeling my positive ebbing away.

"Dude! Stop your preaching as I, too, can read and hear what they spew on the news. Did you know that the N-95 does nothing to stop virus transimission but are really for bacteria which is much bigger than a virus? Did you know that cloth masks like this one (twirling the mask I just retrieved from the car) are more even less than useless?

Well, I've lost two family members," Karen sheepily states.

Yeah, well we've lost two (didn't bother to clarify they weren't family members but felllow employees), three friends are down hard with it and one is in the hospital, so you ain't special!

Now, Karen is apologizing. Told him not to worry about it but to research and see the masks are good only for the government to control the people, and, oh, Epstein didn't kill himself. Leave'm confused, I always say.

I then walk into the store and behind the counter is the owner, and he is wearing no mask. See why I frequent his store? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


>


What isn't?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, I get off work, tonight and go straight to a convenience store/gas station. As I'm walking in to pay, a guy who was cleaning his windshield yells, "Hey!" at me. I spin around and say it back to him.
> "Put on your mask! State law!!"
> Sheesh-o-Pete, I think. Karen. Whatever. If it makes Karen happy, fine.
> 
> ...


You should've told him "I only wear a mask when I murder people".


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> What isn't?


Exactly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You should've told him "I only wear a mask when I murder people".


In his defense, he seemed unhinged and self-righteous. In my defense, he was much younger and in good shape. Your idea might have been a bad idea for me at the time.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> In his defense, he seemed unhinged and self-righteous. In my defense, he was much younger and in good shape. Your idea might have been a bad idea for me at the time.


Very wise. One must choose their battles. Nobody wants to go to jail, the hospital, or the morgue over a Karen.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My reply would be “ I have health issues and a doctor’s slip excusing me from wearing a mask.” That should make the asshole shut up.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, I get off work, tonight and go straight to a convenience store/gas station. As I'm walking in to pay, a guy who was cleaning his windshield yells, "Hey!" at me. I spin around and say it back to him.
> "Put on your mask! State law!!"
> Sheesh-o-Pete, I think. Karen. Whatever. If it makes Karen happy, fine.
> 
> ...


Karen's = female

Darrin's= male

Both = STFU


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> Karen's + female
> 
> Darrin's+ male
> 
> Both = STFU


WOW , That is an awful sexist remark 

What are the other 43 genders called ?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> So, I get off work, tonight and go straight to a convenience store/gas station. As I'm walking in to pay, a guy who was cleaning his windshield yells, "Hey!" at me. I spin around and say it back to him.
> "Put on your mask! State law!!"
> Sheesh-o-Pete, I think. Karen. Whatever. If it makes Karen happy, fine.
> 
> ...


You should have told him to f*ck off.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> You should have told him to f*ck off.


That would have been my reply! Along with a throat punch for good measure!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


>


No, this is.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn’t listen to it. Can’t stand the hick’s voice. Did they have anything worth hearing?


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Didnt read all the posts but the Male version of a Karen is a Chad. Chad and Karen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Krackentoa said:


> Didnt read all the posts but the Male version of a Karen is a Chad. Chad and Karen.


Darren. Not Chad.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

I usually reply to other that are telling me what to do without any authority to do so "Thank you for minding your own business".


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt read all the posts but the Male version of a Karen is a Chad. Chad and Karen.
> ...


I've heard chad but whatever you want to use is fine with me. It's meant to imply a racist trope (which is racist in itself) that white people who are racist and dont mind their own business. Chad is more white than Darren. You tend to find more black folks named darren than chad


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Krackentoa said:


> I've heard chad but. It's meant to imply a racist trope that white people who are racist and dont mind their own business. Chad is more white than Darren. You tend to find more black folks named darren than chad


Being a Karen has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Things To Do or Say To Douchebag Karen's or Darren's or Chad's when they try to Mask-Shame You;

Act like you don't hear them and when they finally get near you start waving your hands around like you know American Sign Language and change the octave and inflection of your voice and scream "Sorry I am Deaf!"

If they approach you to Mask-Shame you, Scream like Hell; ''STOP TOUCHING ME, STOP TOUCHING ME!"

Tell them you have to drop a deuce but you will be glad to finish the conversation in the restroom.

Wink at them and look them up and down from head to toe and ask them out to Happy Hour.

Tell them you are mask-non-binary, and its OK

Tell them you have a note from your Mom.

Grab your crotch with one hand, raise the other one over your head like you're Bronc Riding and yell Yippee Kai-Yay Mother &^%$#@!

Explain that you have a medical condition and ask them if they have had their medial-vaginals checked for a defect lately?

Ignore them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Krackentoa said:


> I've heard chad but whatever you want to use is fine with me. It's meant to imply a racist trope (which is racist in itself) that white people who are racist and dont mind their own business. Chad is more white than Darren. You tend to find more black folks named darren than chad


Beg to differ...
Darrin was a cracker on Bewitched with Elizabeth Montgomery.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Beg to differ...
> Darrin was a cracker on Bewitched with Elizabeth Montgomery.


I thought it was Derwood.

Oh, wait.... that was what his MIL called him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Krackentoa said:


> I've heard chad but whatever you want to use is fine with me. It's meant to imply a racist trope (which is racist in itself) that white people who are racist and dont mind their own business. Chad is more white than Darren. You tend to find more black folks named darren than chad


I know one Darren, and he's White.

By the way, names are proper nouns and are capitalized.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The only Darin I know:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, we should use Chad because it’s a White name? Isn’t that racist? I think it is. 

He looked Hispanic. Should it be Juan? Carlos. Carlos goes with Karen. Just spitballing here.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard chad but. It's meant to imply a racist trope that white people who are racist and dont mind their own business. Chad is more white than Darren. You tend to find more black folks named darren than chad
> ...


Karen is a pejorative term used in the United States and other English-speaking countries for a woman perceived as entitled or demanding beyond the scope of what is appropriate or necessary. A common stereotype is that of a white woman who uses her privilege to demand her own way at the expense of others.

Used in juxtoposition of current events it definitely has to do with race


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Denton said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard chad but whatever you want to use is fine with me. It's meant to imply a racist trope (which is racist in itself) that white people who are racist and dont mind their own business. Chad is more white than Darren. You tend to find more black folks named darren than chad
> ...


My God we got a ny times editor here. Note. I didnt capitalize ny or times. Get a grip


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Krackentoa said:


> My God we got a ny times editor here. Note. I didnt capitalize ny or times. Get a grip


Your god (whoever it might be) corrected me, first. Thought maybe you'd have picked up on that but it was beyond you. 
NYT? Never. You glossed over my post after that one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Krackentoa said:


> Karen is a pejorative term used in the United States and other English-speaking countries for a woman perceived as entitled or demanding beyond the scope of what is appropriate or necessary. A common stereotype is that of a white woman who uses her privilege to demand her own way at the expense of others.
> 
> Used in juxtoposition of current events it definitely has to do with race


Actually, that was an urban definition found on the internet. That doesn't make it definitive.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Krackentoa said:


> .........Used in juxtoposition of current events it definitely has to do with race


You're right.

Karens can be white, black, yellow, red, purple, rainbow...............


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Denton said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > Karen is a pejorative term used in the United States and other English-speaking countries for a woman perceived as entitled or demanding beyond the scope of what is appropriate or necessary. A common stereotype is that of a white woman who uses her privilege to demand her own way at the expense of others.
> ...


Being that karen in this use is slang, I doubt your finding a def in Webster's. Although I'm sure they will add it and call it the term of the century. I feel pretty good about my understanding of it since my wife uses the term 100 times a day


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Denton said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > My God we got a ny times editor here. Note. I didnt capitalize ny or times. Get a grip
> ...


I don't believe is god. Your having trouble with slang today arent you. I believe in my first post I said you can say what you want, and great yall each know one darren who is white. I got a gold star for you. I have known quite a few Darren's in my time sure maybe one or two were white. But I can think of about 8 who were not. I also grew up in the inner city and bussed myself to a magnet school where I was as a white man part of the 10% other demographic as blacks and Latinos made up the majority. In any case I also gave you a definition that seemed to have the same understanding of Karen.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Krackentoa said:


> I don't believe is god. Your having trouble with slang today arent you. I believe in my first post I said you can say what you want, and great yall each know one darren who is white. I got a gold star for you. I have known quite a few Darren's in my time sure maybe one or two were white. But I can think of about 8 who were not. I also grew up in the inner city and bussed myself to a magnet school where I was as a white man part of the 10% other demographic as blacks and Latinos made up the majority. In any case I also gave you a definition that seemed to have the same understanding of Karen.


In 3, 2, 1 :vs_cool:

IBTB


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Krackentoa said:


> I don't believe is god. Your having trouble with slang today arent you. I believe in my first post I said you can say what you want, and great yall each know one darren who is white. I got a gold star for you. I have known quite a few Darren's in my time sure maybe one or two were white. But I can think of about 8 who were not. I also grew up in the inner city and bussed myself to a magnet school where I was as a white man part of the 10% other demographic as blacks and Latinos made up the majority. In any case I also gave you a definition that seemed to have the same understanding of Karen.


Furthermore, you are assuming Carlos identifies as a man. Maybe he self-identifies as a white woman and prefers Karen.

Yes, I am aware of non-believers thinking the title of the Creator is a slang term.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You're all being Karen's for arguing about Karen. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Krackentoa said:


> Being that karen in this use is slang, I doubt your finding a def in Webster's. Although I'm sure they will add it and call it the term of the century. I feel pretty good about my understanding of it since my wife uses the term 100 times a day


So, your definition is based on color, therefore racist.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You're all being Karen's for arguing about Karen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You're being a Karen by calling us Karens. I'm sure that's somehow racist, too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm a Darren.... or a Carl.... because I'm posting in this racist thread.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm a Darren.... or a Carl.... because I'm posting in this racist thread.


You're a racist because all of your youtube stuff is about self sufficiency. You should be showing people how to rely on the dems for all of their needs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> You're a racist because all of your youtube stuff is about self sufficiency. You should be showing people how to rely on the dems for all of their needs.


I haven't posted a video about how to tear up your $1200 checks....... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You're being a Karen by calling us Karens. I'm sure that's somehow racist, too.


...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are Sasquatch related to Kingon's? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Are Sasquatch related to Kingon's? Asking for a friend.


What's a Kingon?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> What's a Kingon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They used to be called dingleberries.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> What's a Kingon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh: Damn, I didn't catch that. :vs_laugh:

Trying to say Klingon. My friend still wants to know.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> :vs_laugh: Damn, I didn't catch that. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Trying to say Klingon. My friend still wants to know.


tlhIngan Hol Dajatlhʼaʼ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> tlhIngan Hol Dajatlhʼaʼ?


tlhIngan wo' QuchtaHvIS je tlhIngan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

English. This forum demands English. Don’t care what planet from which you hail.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> English. This forum demands English. Don't care what planet from which you hail.


:vs_lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> tlhIngan Hol Dajatlhʼaʼ?





inceptor said:


> tlhIngan wo' QuchtaHvIS je tlhIngan.


tlhIngan Hol

To Sasquatch; HIja'

To Inceptor; reH tlhIngan wo' voDleH, 'ej tlhIngan wo' tlhInganpu'!

To @Denton ; bIghong

:vs_blush:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Bunch of Star Trek nerds around here!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------

